# GTI International - INTERS; 2nd and 3rd June 2018



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The invitation to this year's GTI International is as always for *all members of the TT Forum* for an exceptionally great day or weekend out and we will certainly have a *TT Forum stand* where you can display your pride and joy and meet many like minded enthusiasts.

The GTI International 2018 will again be held on the *weekend of 2nd and 3rd June at Rockingham Race Circuit, Corby, Northantfordshire, NN17 5AF.*

*So put, Sunday, 3rd June in your diary; we'll be there* 

The GTI International is Britain's biggest and most successful event for enthusiasts of the Golf GTI and other related high-performance VW Group models. Anyone who attended the GTI before will have the fondest memories of unforgettable weekends in the company of true TT enthusiasts.

Here is some info for you on the GTI website:

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

There is an early bird offer for booking your tickets now so be sure to do it as soon as possible. Go to the "Ticket Info" drop down menu. When you buy your tickets enter *IntersFun18* for a 25% discount while the offer lasts. Please also remember to choose TT Forum as your stand so that you avoid having to park on the public car park.

*Below is the link to book your ticket:*

https://autometrix.flameconcepts.system ... UNDqwN/new

*Please choose TTForum from the drop down menu and use the password: A3DFU*

Below a picture from previous years to wet your appetite 8)










And this:










So get booking guys and I'll see you there


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry, I've been out all day and only just picked this up - the early bird offer ends midnight:



> GTI International
> 2nd-3rd June 2018
> Rockingham Race Circuit,
> Corby, Northants NN15 5AF.
> ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The advance ticket deadline has been extended but will close soon.

*"Closing date for Club space/advance tickets was Monday 21st May 12 noon" - Now extended due to our emails going down so book now!*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Below is an email we received from Autometrix giving further details. *Note that the club parking/display area is now within the inner paddock area* which should be a great improvement on the atmosphere as everyone will now be together. The outer car park is for visitors on the day - so to avoid the walk book your place on our TT forum stand now ASAP - we need the numbers pre-booked to allocate the space. Thanks.

*GTI International
2nd-3rd June 2018 
Rockingham Race Circuit*

Hi All
It's just four weeks now until GTI International 2018.
Club advance bookings will close at 12 noon on Monday 21st May to allow us time to process tickets and passes, so please encourage your club members to visit the GTI International website and book before then - the more bookings we get, the more space you get, and you all save money too!

Get your club tickets here: https://autometrix.flameconcepts.systems/group

This year we'll have camping on grassed areas within the inner paddock area, and we are allocating space and club plots to advance bookings on a first-come first-served basis.
Paul Cowland is adding to the mix with his commentary and insight over the weekend, and will keep you updated with events on and off track.
Alongside the 1/8-mile and 0-60 mph challenge on the sprint, you can take your car out on the national circuit for the full trackday experience, or test your ability against the clock with our autotest in the special handling area.
As we have the handling area this year, we are bringing the club parking into the inner paddock.
DJ AndyB will be playing Saturday night, although we'd always like to hear from clubs and members for ideas for any Friday night entertainment.
Show 'n' Shine has the association of the Slammed UK and Gravity shows.
There is a tranquil campsite nearby, for those who prefer quiet camping, away from the the party, more details here: http://www.newlodgefarm.com/contact_us/
For further info head to: http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/
Thanks and please remember to click like on Facebook and share this on your social media https://www.facebook.com/gtiinternational/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*So put, Sunday, 3rd June in your diary; we'll be there* 

Please also remember that advance booking closes on 21st May. You can still buy tickets after that date but you wont get the discount.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And if you leave it late we may not get space allocated for our stand!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*Below is the link to buy your ticket:*

https://autometrix.flameconcepts.system ... UNDqwN/new

*Please choose TTForum from the drop down menu and use the password: A3DFU*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*!!!*

When you book your ticket, please make sure you fill in the last box at the bottom *"Vehicles Attending"*
That's about you and your car. If you don't fill that box in you won't be on our stand!

*!!!*


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

I booked some tickets last night but on the Audi-Sport.net stand which is where I spend more time. I am in my A4 on Saturday see if I can pick up the fastest diesel award on the sprint track for the 4th year running. And Sunday I am in the TT. Booked the afternoon session on the track so will be good to put some faces to the names.

Karl


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

P/m'd to John and Dani 
(as the p/m notification system is down)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Martin - I think it has started to work again now - at least a test did.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*"Closing date for Club space/advance tickets was Monday 21st May 12 noon" - Now extended due to our emails going down so book now!

When you book your ticket, please make sure you fill in the last box at the bottom "Vehicles Attending"
That's about you and your car. If you don't fill that box in you won't be on our stand!
*


----------



## Dougiebower83 (Apr 15, 2018)

Can someone tell me are the Tickets per car or per person, do you need a show car pass to join the TT Forum stand and is anyone travelling from lincoln


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Sunday ticket ordered and vehicle details added, thanks for the email reminder!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant 777HAM 
See you a week on Sunday 

Dougiebower83
The pass is for the car.
When you book your stand pass, please select TT Forum from the first menu and use my aka as the password = A3DFU
Once you've selected your ticket for Sunday fill in the bit at the very bottom of the page "attending vehicles"
You'll need to input your car and other details here.

Please let me know if you have any problems with the booking 

I'll be travelling on Sunday morning from Manchester area.


----------



## addinell (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi, am I too late to book. Only received email yesterday


----------



## addinell (Mar 21, 2016)

When I try to book it says booking not available


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi addinell,

Indeed. I just tried to log in and it comes back with the message that booking is currently not available.
It must be a glitch at the Autometrix end.

You can certainly still join us on the TT Forum stand! Please give Autometrix a ring on:
01525 750 500 and speak with either Sally Appleby or James Tipping.

Sally should be in the office today 9:30am till 3:30pm

Let us know how it goes


----------



## D6ANC (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not able to book on the web site.
I select TT forum and put in the password A3DFU.

Then I get a message "Sorry we can not take your booking".

How can I book this?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi D6ANC

There seems to have been a problem this morning and all I can suggest for now is that you ring Autometrix on:

01525 750 500

Sorry, I've been off line all day but I'll also give them a call tomorrow and I'll post on here afterwards. I'm sure we'll get all sorted in time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

All

The GTI/Autometrix site is back up and you can now *puchase your TT Forum stand tickets until the absolute deadline on Tuesday morning, 28th May.*

Please be sure to follow all three steps to make sure you are on our stand:

*1 Click on this link for group registration:*

https://autometrix.flameconcepts.system ... UNDqwN/new

Please select a group: select TT Forum from the drop down menu
*The password is my aka: A3DFU*

click: Login
This takes you to the purchase site

*2 On the next scree you'll see the booking form*

Select your ticket the TT Forum stand will be there on Sunday, 3rd June

*3 On the same page*

At the very bottom you'll find the box "Vehicles Attending" Car Pass
you will need to fill this in. It is about yourself and the car you are bringing onto the TT Forum stand.

*Happy booking and I'll see all of you a week on Sunday*


----------



## addinell (Mar 21, 2016)

All booked now thanks, see you all next week. Will be good to meet you all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

addinell said:


> All booked now thanks, see you all next week. Will be good to meet you all


Perfect. See you a week today


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Just wondering what time people are getting to the show tomorrow and do I need to arrive early to find the TT Forum stand/group?
I will check the website to see what time the show opens.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

777HAM said:


> Just wondering what time people are getting to the show tomorrow and do I need to arrive early to find the TT Forum stand/group?
> I will check the website to see what time the show opens.


Just ask for directions when you get there and look for the TT Forum flags:










John and I aim to be there no later than 9:00am

I'm looking forward to seeing you tomorrow 
Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just printing my ticket and car pass


----------



## addinell (Mar 21, 2016)

I should be arriving just after 9. Printed tickets or so I think. Taking phone also just incase so can show the emails. Car pass printed so should not have any issues. See you all soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm just having my coffee to wake up. See you soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yawn. Just printing "tickets" - see you later zzzzz


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A few pics from todays Inters.
_(as ever, click on a pic to see a bigger version)_

I arrived a bit late (well, early afternoon - but that counts as late for these shows) after stopping off for a bit of retail therapy in the morning.

The show was starting to thin out a bit when I arrived, though I did manage to find a few people left on the Forum stand (not buying a ticket in advance I had to park out in the public car park, but found a couple of other TTs to park next to out there).
Had a chat with a Desert Storm (from this parish) about some interesting mods on his TT track car too.

Good to have a chat and catch-up with John-H and Dani again, and meet John (777HAM) - shame I arrived too late to really speak to everyone else before they left.

*Hopefully see everyone at these up-coming shows: 
**VAG at the Manor* (01/07/18) - http://www.vagatthemanor.co.uk 
_There's already 31 mk1 TTs from the Mk1 TT Forum & Community Facebook group attending - everyone's welcome on the Forum stand though so please come along!_

*VAG Tuner Live* (08/07/18) - http://www.vagtuner.co.uk and please see/sign-up to Dani's event page at http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1834271

*AitP - Audis in the Park #10* (12/08/18) - http://www.audisinthepark.com/home
_This is the biggie - Europes biggest all-Audi show bar none! Last year there was 117 mk1/2 TT's attending from the combined TT Facebook and Forum groups, as well as a good dozen mk1 QS's from the QS Owners Club. 
*Mk1/2/3 - all marques of TT are welcome on the TT Forum stands though, so please come and join us!*_*
*


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words about the TT. I was really surprised how well it went considering it was it's first real track time.
Will upload some videos and stuff on the build thread later. Here's a taster though, I have no idea if the time is good or not but it was the fastest lap I set o the day. I never got overtaken and I overtook loads of people so must have been doing something right.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant pictures there Martin. Thanks for posting 8)

Thanks to all who ventured out in this brilliant summer weather to share the TTF experience; and occasionally noise and exhaust fumes from the guys next to us :lol:

Smaller than in previous year, INTERS is still a super day out and well worth putting in your events diary for next year.

It was brilliant to catch up with old faces and meet new ones. Roll along INTERS 2019


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hummmm.... an interesting mod you have here Dani! [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Though I doubt it'll seriously catch on... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent video Martin - showing off the latest in back box enhancements 


























































































































































Why? (look close)










The shed! Yes it does go on the track - and it's not a pottering shed :wink:


----------

